# What Happens When You Import People Who Dont Believe in Multiculturialism?



## Publius1787 (Jan 24, 2014)

*This is What Happens When You Import People Who Don't Believe in a Multiculturalist Society. *

No matter how much pride it gives a liberal to advocate for multiculturalism, there are those out there who don't believe in multiculturalism. Let Norway, the UK, and Sweden be the example of why we should close our doors to uncivilized cultures.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKBo5a-wzos]Culture Crisis: Norway Tackles Muslim Immigration - CBN.com - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYAm9Gv-Zcc&list=PLMDsJ-phBLa5ntp6s3fOL0wgHxt4zEY1m]Swedish Muslim Immigration Problem - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 24, 2014)

Same thing as those born here who haven't got it yet after forty or fifty years.

Go after their children in grade and secondary schools.

That has been an overwhelming success.

The young and youth and young adults of such groups as Muslims and evangelicals overwhelmingly think their parents are wrong about multiculturalism.


----------



## Duped (Jan 24, 2014)

The more third world people you let in the country, the more the country becomes third world. Birds of a feather ... We see it all the time, people come here to milk the land - they do not wish to acculturate; they wish to change our culture.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 24, 2014)

Duped said:


> The more third world people you let in the country, the more the country becomes third world. Birds of a feather ... We see it all the time, people come here to milk the land - they do not wish to acculturate; they wish to change our culture.



The third world immgirants have been found to be more American than our far right social cons and neocon war hawks.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > The more third world people you let in the country, the more the country becomes third world. Birds of a feather ... We see it all the time, people come here to milk the land - they do not wish to acculturate; they wish to change our culture.
> ...




the immgirants who want to leave the third world and the 12th century behind... do just fine. 


There are quite a few who do not want to leave it in the past.... but live in it.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > The more third world people you let in the country, the more the country becomes third world. Birds of a feather ... We see it all the time, people come here to milk the land - they do not wish to acculturate; they wish to change our culture.
> ...



Not when it comes to wetbacks who refuse to assimilate.


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 24, 2014)

syrenn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...



It's not just that. We should time immigrations so as to allow further assimilation. If a population fills our schools with non-English speaking kids so as to cheapen education for the rest of our children we should just cut them off. Some of the worst schools in the US are filled with large non-English speaking populations preventing US born/English speaking children from advancing in their subject matter.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 24, 2014)

You didn't need to go to Oslo, the GOP HQ could give you a better example.


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 24, 2014)

candycorn said:


> You didn't need to go to Oslo, the GOP HQ could give you a better example.



A multiculturalists response to the failure of multiculturalism is to point the finger at those who are most likely  between the two parties to warn us about the failures of multiculturalism. I don't get it.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 24, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't need to go to Oslo, the GOP HQ could give you a better example.
> ...



I wish Mrs. Robinson (my 7th grade English teacher) was here to diagram THAT sentence.


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 24, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Perhaps you should ask your college argumentative based research professor on how to respond to it?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > The more third world people you let in the country, the more the country becomes third world. Birds of a feather ... We see it all the time, people come here to milk the land - they do not wish to acculturate; they wish to change our culture.
> ...



If this isn't a lie then >> has there ever been a dumber comment than this in the forum ?  I mean really.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 25, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



There is also a problem with poor English-speaking immigrants being hired as teachers.  I had a class in graduate school, taught by a teacher from India, who, no one in the class could understand a word he was saying.  Apparently, the school was afraid of being labled bigoted, so they hired this absolutely UNQUALIFIED guy.  Result:  students were deprived of education they were paying for, and the school's academic standing was tarnished.  Just another example of the harms of immigration and multiculturalism.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 25, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...



Yep, saw an illegal Mexican guy interviewed on local TV, had been in the US for 23 years and had to speak through an interpreter. Imagine 23 years in a country and can't speak the language.


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 25, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



That's Affirmative Action, multiculturalism, and Social Justice in a nut shell.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 25, 2014)

syrenn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...



Quite a few? That sounds very serious.


----------



## Politico (Jan 25, 2014)

*hat Happens When You Import People Who Dont Believe in Multiculturialism?*

It pisses the racists off.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 25, 2014)

Politico said:


> *hat Happens When You Import People Who Dont Believe in Multiculturialism?*
> 
> It pisses the racists off.



Looking at Saudi Arabia, Cuba, and Mexico, your logic means that they are very racist countries. The more homogeneous the country, the more racist the country.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 25, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...



Or Americans who refuse to move forward into the 21st century.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 25, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> It's not just that. We should time immigrations so as to allow further assimilation. If a population fills our schools with non-English speaking kids so as to cheapen education for the rest of our children we should just cut them off. Some of the worst schools in the US are filled with large non-English speaking populations preventing US born/English speaking children from advancing in their subject matter.



That is an understandable concern that has been an issue since Roanoke and Jamestown.

Your assertion in the last sentence is only your opinion until you give objective evidence that supports it.

The literature on the subject informs that the modern social media have resulted in immigrant children assimilating more quickly now than any time in the past.  You can look it up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 25, 2014)

I suspect that the argument against multiculturalism here is that it does not feed Euro-American white evangelical Protestant elitism.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with multiculturalism, per se. The world is growing smaller by the day, and we are mixing as a species more and more all the time.

Is there sometimes a clash of civilizations? YES.

Is multiculturalism bad? NO.

Poor author of the OP, got help from a really fucked up racist - or maybe two- here.
You know that when Steve McGarrett supports your position, you gotta problem.

Doesn't necessarily help to get the point across.

We have nothing to fear but fear itself.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> There is nothing wrong with multiculturalism, per se. The world is growing smaller by the day, and we are mixing as a species more and more all the time.
> 
> Is there sometimes a clash of civilizations? YES.
> 
> ...



Just so.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 25, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




Relax. We have assimilated waves of immigrants from non-English speaking countries before in our country's history. They adapted and ultimately added to our nation's strength just as today's immigrants are in the process of doing.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Ah yes!  Moving forward!  Progress!   Reminds me of the intellectual - I think it was George Bernhard Shaw - who visited the USSR in the 30s during Stalin's first Great Terror and came back to Britain withe the immortal line "I have seen the future an it works!"


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 25, 2014)

Moving into the future = Stalin's Great Terror

Peterf should never use the word "intellectual" for the obvious reason


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 25, 2014)

protectionist said:


> I had a class in graduate school, ...





Oh, was this before you failed out of graduate school?


----------



## Peterf (Jan 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Moving into the future = Stalin's Great Terror




Not necessarily.   But 'moving forward into the 21st century' is meaningless politicians' babble.    Advancing in time does not always mean change for the better.    Just as 'change you can believe in' is not a promise of improvement.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I am not aware of any multicultural friendly nations.


----------



## Duped (Jan 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> There is nothing wrong with multiculturalism, per se. The world is growing smaller by the day, and we are mixing as a species more and more all the time.
> 
> Is there sometimes a clash of civilizations? YES.
> 
> ...


Your head is stuck way up your statistical ass apparently. Language divide, and other cultural divides divide us - imagine that. When people come to a country without any desire to assimilate it's culture, they are divisive; they remain alien, and are suspect.


----------



## hjmick (Jan 25, 2014)

What happens? The Balkanization of a country...


----------



## editec (Jan 25, 2014)

Yup...stupid policy to allow the emigration of people who loathe everything your society stands for, I quite agree.

On this I find myself in agreement with plenty of you whose POVs I usually find personally repulsive.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 25, 2014)

Peterf said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Moving into the future = Stalin's Great Terror
> ...



The meaningless babble was your equation of the two.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 25, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



As well as liberals' pathological fear of being called a "bigot".


----------



## protectionist (Jan 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I suspect that the argument against multiculturalism here is that it does not feed Euro-American white evangelical Protestant elitism.



You suspect incorrectly.  The argument against multiculturalism has nothing to do with the culture of any particular country.  Someone could get into a taxi cab in any country, and if the driver does not speak that country's language (or speak it intelligibly), they've got a problem.  This is just one example.  Generally, nations have a culture.  And when people come along who are of a different culture and do things differently, that causes difficulty for everyone involved.

This is why nations are nations, instead of whole continents of just one nation,  Because there are cultural groups, who (primarily by language) can only coexist with one another.
Ever notice how the names of nations are the same as their language ? (England-English, Sweden-Swedish, Germany-German, Italy-Italian, Japan- Japanese, China-Chinese, etc

*NATION* - a stable, historically developed community of people, with a territory, economic life, *distinctive culture and language in common* (Webster's New World College Dictionary, 4th ed.)


----------



## Inkslinger (Jan 25, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Not when it comes to wetbacks who refuse to assimilate.



Says the bonehead American knuckledragger.
You'd fare well to join an organization like the Taliban.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 25, 2014)

Americans overwhelmingly do not want an America where the thinking of the Publiuses and Protectionists have any impact.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> There is nothing wrong with multiculturalism, per se. The world is growing smaller by the day, and we are mixing as a species more and more all the time.
> 
> Is there sometimes a clash of civilizations? YES.
> 
> ...



And the fear of getting a teacher (in school) or a supervisor (at work) who you can't understand a word he's saying.   Or the Muslim boss who fires you, because you brought a bacon sandwhich to work.  Or the Caribbean family who sits out on their balcony (in an apartment complex) beating on their bongos.  Or the family from somewhere in the 3rd world who invites you over for dinner, and serves (I don't even want to say it)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 25, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing wrong with multiculturalism, per se. The world is growing smaller by the day, and we are mixing as a species more and more all the time.
> ...



Ranting, anybody.


----------



## FJO (Jan 25, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Mrs. Robinson appears to be a complete failure imparting her wisdom to you.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Americans overwhelmingly do not want an America where the thinking of the Publiuses and Protectionists have any impact.



Oh but they certainly DO want an America where the thinking of the Publiuses and Protectionists have an impact.  Think not ?  Then just try some of the examples listed in Post # 38, and see what they say then.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 25, 2014)

protectionist said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Americans overwhelmingly do not want an America where the thinking of the Publiuses and Protectionists have any impact.
> ...



You folks make up less than 20% of the electorate.

And the youth and young adults, particularly those in your families, overwhelmingly think you are starkers.

Your day is over.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



More like educating. No charge for the tutoring.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 25, 2014)

protectionist said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Nah, you are crying about a world not coming back.  Tuff dat.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Dreaming out loud ?  No law against that, I suppose.  Not even in a computer forum. Here though, some things are preferred.  Like sources and links, for instance.

  "CONCLUSION
Viewed as a theory of national identity, multiculturalism fails to resonate
strongly in American public opinion. The liberal conception of national identity
remains dominant in American public opinion, and the &#8216;harder&#8217; the multicultur-
alist proposal, the less likely it is to win popular support. In this regard, ethnic
differences in outlook are modest at best. And while the cohort under 30 years
old expressed less hostility to multicultural principles and policies than older
segments of the public, we did not detect a highly cohesive &#8216;forerunner&#8217; group
of the young and well-educated that consistently favours the multiculturalist
point of view."

http://carawong.org/papers/bjps.pdf

http://carawong.org/papers/bjps.pdf  (scroll to page 274)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 25, 2014)

protectionist said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



This is opinion, son.  When you post sources for facts and evidence, then I can do the same.

You are on the back side of history.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



So what are you. Part of the invaders ?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...nvasion-of-the-united-states-1950-2012-a.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-badlands/321591-shouldn-t-islam-be-banned-in-the-usa.html


----------



## protectionist (Jan 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I HAVE posted sources, puppy.  You haven't.  And back or front means nothing.  What matters is correct and incorrect, and THIS is what's correct >>

*NATION* - a stable, historically developed community of people, with a territory, economic life, *distinctive culture and language in common.*  (Webster's New World College Dictionary, 4th ed.)


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 25, 2014)

syrenn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...



this country was made on immigrants.  but they used to assimilate. at least by the first generation born here.  that's why we were called the melting pot.  immigrants came here, learned the language, learned the culture, obeyed the laws of the land and didn't try to change the nation to fit them.    that doesn't happen today.  a large number of immigrants come here expecting every one to change for them and jump through hoops to accommodate them.


----------



## KNB (Jan 25, 2014)

Europe's original immigrants to the Americas assimilated into the native culture?


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 25, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I wish Mr Keller, my 7th grade history teacher could follow you around and correct your constant revisionist view of history.


----------



## The Professor (Jan 25, 2014)

protectionist said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



One more definition:

MELTING POT - "The melting pot is a metaphor for a heterogeneous society becoming more homogeneous, the different elements "melting together" into a harmonious whole with a common culture. It is particularly used to describe the assimilation of immigrants to the United States the melting-together metaphor was in use by the 1780s.

"After 1970 the desirability of assimilation and the melting pot model was challenged by proponents of multiculturalism, who assert that cultural differences within society are valuable and should be preserved, proposing the alternative metaphor of the mosaic, salad bowl, or "American Kaleidoscope"different cultures mix, but remain distinct."

Melting pot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I personally believe that the melting pot worked just fine and made us a stronger nation. The melting pot approach is vastly superior to  the alternative of divisiveness.   It is axiomatic that the more unified a  country is, the stronger it is.


----------



## KNB (Jan 25, 2014)

Unified under what banner?  White Confederate Christian Conservative Republican?

What is "American" culture?  From one coast to another, there were English, French, and Spanish colonies taking over while the indigenous population was being killed off.  We have cities ranging in ethnic names from NEW YORK to LOS ANGELES.

This has always been a multicultural society and it always will be.  Why do so many white Americans tell immigrants to "learn English" when most white Americans can't form a coherent sentence in any language?


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jan 25, 2014)

KNB said:


> Unified under what banner?  White Confederate Christian Conservative Republican?
> 
> What is "American" culture?  From one coast to another, there were English, French, and Spanish colonies taking over while the indigenous population was being killed off.  We have cities ranging in ethnic names from NEW YORK to LOS ANGELES.
> 
> This has always been a multicultural society and it always will be.  Why do so many white Americans tell immigrants to "learn English" when most white Americans can't form a coherent sentence in any language?



Immigrants must assimilate into the host country's culture....that includes learning the language and customs.....this is what you get when they don't....







^There are areas in France which no longer belong to the French State. The French government calls them by the euphemism Zones Urbaines Sensibles, or in English: Sensitive Urban Zones, or in plain English: No-Go Zones, or in even plainer English: Muslim areas.

Back in 2006 there were more than 750 of them throughout France with a government map detailing them so that if you were stupid enough to want to be raped, tortured or killed all you had to do was visit one of the areas listed. 

Of course, this is not just a French problem; countries with more than 2 or 3 percent of their population Muslim have no-go zones. They're easy to spot: areas where police, fire, rescue, medical or government agents fear to enter because they are simply too violent and dangerous. That's right - too dangerous for even the police.

Eventually when there are enough of these Islamic mini-states, Muslims take total control of the entire country. This has happened to many countries in the past that were once non-Muslim.

Sensitive Urban Zones in France - Muslim Ghettos from Planck's Constant


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 25, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> KNB said:
> 
> 
> > Unified under what banner?  White Confederate Christian Conservative Republican?
> ...



Reverse colonization in practice. Looks to be working out quite well for these backwards cultures.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...





Oh, yeah?!?! Mrs. Levich, my 7th grade art teacher, would whip all their asses, cuz she was a total babe.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2014)

Inkslinger said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Not when it comes to wetbacks who refuse to assimilate.
> ...




That racist fuck is probably too busy getting ready a big KKK meeting right now.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 25, 2014)

American ethnicity has been affected by all cultures and customs that emigrated here.

The dominant white Protestant evangelical social conservative culture no longer serves the needs of the vast numbers of Americans.

Yes, multiculturalism will continue and America will continue to improve by it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing wrong with multiculturalism, per se. The world is growing smaller by the day, and we are mixing as a species more and more all the time.
> ...




Oh, the fear of the future runs deep in this one...


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jan 25, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > KNB said:
> ...



yes....some say that Islam will take over the world in 50 years....due to demographics....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HTSwUig2-0]Islam will take over the World in 50 Years - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> American ethnicity has been affected by all cultures and customs that emigrated here.
> 
> The dominant white Protestant evangelical social conservative culture no longer serves the needs of the vast numbers of Americans.
> 
> Yes, multiculturalism will continue and America will continue to improve by it.



Could you define "multiculturalism?" Multiculturalism is not assimilation, in fact, it is the exact opposite. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K26kKDCCV9g]Mark Steyn's Brilliant (and Funny) Critique of Multiculturalism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## protectionist (Jan 25, 2014)

The Professor said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Absolutely. Every successful nation has been that way by being a homogenous harmonious whole, just as you said.  The unsuccessful ones are like Iraq, still today, a mess of heterogeneous cultures (Shiites, Sunnis, & Kurds)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 25, 2014)

Which answers *What Happens When You Import People Who Dont Believe in Multiculturialism?*

Continue doing what America has been doing for centuries.  Educational awareness for immigrants, and the discarding of cultural inequities, such as the excesses of white Protestant evangelical social norms.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Inkslinger said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Equating simple American protectionism against the multiculturalism of Mexico's invaders, with the KKK and racism, is about as dumb a post that could ever be posted in USMB.  The *harms to Americans* from the immigration of these international thieves has nothing to do with race, but the immigrationists just can't resist waving the race card around, can they ?  You define yourself.

Harms of Immigration

1.    Americans lose jobs.  (especially Whites due to affirmative action).

2.    Wage reduction.

3.    Tax $ lost (due to off books work + lower wages paid).

4.    Remittance $$$ lost. ($40 Billion year).

5.    Tax $$ lost to immigrants on welfare.

6.    Increased crime.

7.    Increased traffic congestion.

8.    Increased pollution.

9.    Overcrowding in hospital ERs.

10.  Overcrowding in recreational facilities.

11.  Overcrowding in government offices.

12.  Overcrowding in schools.

13.  Decrease in funds available for entitlements.

14.  Cultural erosion.

15.  Overuse of scarce resources (oil, gasoline, fresh water, jobs, electricity, food, etc)

16.  Introduction of foreign diseases.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 25, 2014)

Indians and Nigerians in America over the age of 25 have earned in percentage of their nationality 44% and 27% graduate degrees.

They must be smarter than American whites, no?


----------



## The Professor (Jan 25, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > American ethnicity has been affected by all cultures and customs that emigrated here.
> ...



You are correct of course.

But ....time for a little levity:

MULTICULTURALISM - The use of various sources of probiotic bacteria as yogurt starters.  

Hey, I tried.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 25, 2014)

That's funny!


----------



## hazlnut (Jan 25, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> *This is What Happens When You Import People Who Don't Believe in a Multiculturalist Society. *
> 
> No matter how much pride it gives a liberal to advocate for multiculturalism, there are those out there who don't believe in multiculturalism. Let Norway, the UK, and Sweden be the example of why we should close our doors to uncivilized cultures.
> 
> ...




I'm pretty sure "importing" people is illegal.

Hopefully the FBI will look into this OP.


----------



## Jughead (Jan 25, 2014)

> What Happens When You Import People Who Dont Believe in Multiculturialism?


They assimilate.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jan 25, 2014)

Jughead said:


> > What Happens When You Import People Who Dont Believe in Multiculturialism?
> 
> 
> They assimilate.



correct.....i believe the op stated it backwards....it should be 'what happens when you import people who DO believe in multiculturalism'......

a multiculturalist believes that all cultures are equal.....

this is simply a fallacy...


----------



## protectionist (Jan 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> American ethnicity has been affected by all cultures and customs that emigrated here.
> 
> The dominant white Protestant evangelical social conservative culture no longer serves the needs of the vast numbers of Americans.
> 
> Yes, multiculturalism will continue and America will continue to improve by it.



1.  How does America improve by somebody who can't communicate in the national language ?  

2.  How does it help to have cab drivers who won't pick up blind people with a dog, or someone with an alcoholic beverage bottle, because it's against their culture ?

3.  How does it improve America to have a university spend thousands of dollars on some idiotic footwashing basins ? (when students' tuition is going up)  

4.  How does it help to have a crowd of Muslim ass-lifters praying in the street blocking traffic, or disrupting an airplane flight, and delaying it so they they can wail their sickening-sounding prayers ?  

5.  How does it help America when Americans are fired from their jobs for bringing typical American culture foods to work (which contain pork products) ?

6.  How does it help America to have Muslim loons beating their wives, and claiming it's OK because their guidebook (the Koran) tells them so ? (Koran 4:34)

7.  How does it help American to have loons owning slaves, and claiming it's OK because their guidebook (the Koran) tells them so ?  (Koran 33:50, 23:5-6, 4:24, et al)

8.  How does it help American to have loons owning molesting kids, and claiming it's OK because their guidebook (the Koran) tells them so ?  (Koran 65:4)

9.  How does it help American to have loons killing innocent animals, and claiming it's OK because their guidebook (the Koran) tells them so ?  (Eid al Adha)

10.  How does it help America when a looney Muslim husband blocks a hospital emergency room door to stop an emergency caesarian section surgery for his wife because no female anesthetist was available ?

11.  How does it help America to have schoolgirls die in a fire because some cultural nutjobs interfere with rescuers, because they didn't like it that the girls didn't have their head scarves and abayas on ?

12.  How does it help America when a sub-culture coerces artists to change their art, to conform to the demands of the (lunatic) sub-culture (like Muslims did to Paramount Pictures regarding the movie _"Sum of All Fears"_

Here's the dirty dozen. (by no means a complete list)


----------



## protectionist (Jan 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



You reveal your ignorance. These aren't the future.  They are the past (recent history)  Didn't you know ?  Hadn't you heard of Lina Morales ?  If you haven't, you're not ready for this discussion.


----------



## rdean (Jan 25, 2014)

Republicans don't believe in multiculturalism.  And the fact they are 90% white kinda proves it.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Indians and Nigerians in America over the age of 25 have earned in percentage of their nationality 44% and 27% graduate degrees.
> 
> They must be smarter than American whites, no?



So they're taking college class seats away from Americans, in addition to jobs.


----------



## Vox (Jan 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> *There is nothing wrong with multiculturalism, per se. *The world is growing smaller by the day, and we are mixing as a species more and more all the time.
> 
> Is there sometimes a clash of civilizations? YES.
> 
> ...



Per se - yes.

de facto - there is plenty of wrong.

check why it was declared a failure in Germany.

It actually did not in here, in the US.

But it starts now.


----------



## Vox (Jan 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Indians and Nigerians in America over the age of 25 have earned in percentage of their nationality 44% and 27% graduate degrees.
> 
> They must be smarter than American whites, no?



Eastern and Central  European immigrants to this country have even much higher percentage and they are snowy white.

It is not the race - it is being an immigrant


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jan 25, 2014)

rdean said:


> Republicans don't believe in multiculturalism.  And the fact they are 90% white kinda proves it.



do you believe that the culture of Islam is equal to ours.....?


----------



## protectionist (Jan 25, 2014)

rdean said:


> Republicans don't believe in multiculturalism.  And the fact they are 90% white kinda proves it.



No it doesn't.  Race has really nothing to do with multiculturalism.  Multiculturalism is a behavioral thing, not biological.  For instance, Muslims are a completely alien culture to the USA, which simply does not fit here, and is contrary to US law in numerous ways.
  Yet Muslims are of all races.


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 25, 2014)

rdean said:


> Republicans don't believe in multiculturalism.  And the fact they are 90% white kinda proves it.



Getting race confused with culture again? In any case, I think you need to drop by this thread here >>> http://www.usmessageboard.com/educa...n-on-how-to-properly-and-logically-argue.html


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 25, 2014)

Vox said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Indians and Nigerians in America over the age of 25 have earned in percentage of their nationality 44% and 27% graduate degrees.
> ...



Nope, they don't.  _Time_, February 3, 2014, pp 37, 38.  But, yes, being immigrants means they will be assimilated.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 25, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans don't believe in multiculturalism.  And the fact they are 90% white kinda proves it.
> ...



I suggest strongly you read, learn, love it, and live it.

Because you have been one of the more confused persons on the Board.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jan 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



forget race.....do you think the culture of Islam is equal to ours.....?


----------



## Publius1787 (Jan 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



If the above claim cam from someone of better repute then I would have taken it as a wake up call. Instead I must thank you for the complement.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 25, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



 Have fun reading.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 25, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > That racist fuck is probably too busy getting ready a big KKK meeting right now.
> ...



Agreed.  Very dumb post.



> The *harms to Americans* from the immigration of these international thieves has nothing to do with race, but the immigrationists just can't resist waving the race card around, can they ?  You define yourself.
> 
> Harms of Immigration
> 
> ...



Um... not so much.

1.  Jobs are lost because we have made ourselves uncompetitive with other countries, by the increase in taxes, regulations, and mandates on business.    Stop the regulation, stop the taxes, stop the mandates, and jobs will come back, with or without immigration controls.

2.  It's true the wages have declined with an increase in population, because supply of labor, verses the demand for labor, determines price.  Increasing supply, reduces price.

However, the real solution to this, is to simply do things that have a higher value.   Learn to do accounting, instead of burger flipping.   Learn to do engineering instead of assembly work.   If you spend your life waiting around for other people to make you more wealthy, you'll end up both old, bitter, and poor.

3.   Not true.   Just not true.  Two people earning $30K, will have more tax revenue, than one person earning $35K.    There is no case to be made, that wages have fallen by more than a few percentage points at best.   Zero evidence they have fallen by over 30%.  Just not true.

4.  Also not true.   Money that goes out, always comes back.  If we were losing dollars, then the money supply should be shrinking, resulting in currency deflation.    There is no evidence that there is any significant deflation, or that the money supply has fallen.

5. While this is in fact true, it's also massively dwarfed by native citizens on welfare.    Yes, a tiny fraction of welfare and other government hand outs, goes to immigrants.   But the vast majority of the money from welfare and other programs, is going to our natural born citizens, milking the system as much as they can.   The solution there isn't to stem the small fraction of immigrant welfare, but to cancel welfare completely.

6. Also somewhat true, but again, completely dwarfed by natural citizen crime.   The solution there, isn't to target immigrant crime, but rather focus on crime in general, and get back to putting people in hard labor.   Hang them for severe crimes.   Then you won't have to worry about either immigrant or natural citizen crime.

7.  If they are driving to work, and being a benefit to the country, I don't have a problem with traffic.   If they are riding around on tax payer subsidized busses, and causing traffic, while not work... ok that's an issue with me.

8.  All humans cause pollution.  If we are going to get rid of people because of pollution, then we should start with ourselves.   Not a logical reason.

9. Yes hospital over crowding is a problem, but not related to immigration.  Canada has over crowding problems.  UK does.  France does.  Pretty much every country in which the government provides free hospital service, has over crowding issues.  That's not going to change with immigration, it's a problem with socialism.

10.  I have not seen any problem here.  Not sure what that refers to.

11.  Get rid of government offices.  That problem will go away.

12.  Again, socialism is the problem.   Adopt a free market capitalist based education system, and that problem will disappear.

13.  Not true.   The problem with entitlements is that they are entitlements, and are not sustainable.   The Soviet Union collasped even while people were scrambling to escape it.    People were leaving the country by the droves, that's why the Berlin wall was built in the first place.    Yet that even with zero immigrants, and people leaving by the day, the resources and wealth declined.   The problem again, is socialism, not immigration.

14.  I don't think so.   I don't think immigration is what is ruining culture.  I think our culture has ruined ourselves.    Any culture that doesn't believe in right and wrong, and absolute truths, will always fail, and destroy itself.   In fact, the biggest decline in culture is attributed to the simplest of concepts.... that parents pass on their culture to children.    We have ruined that in two ways.    First because families have fewer kids.   Second, because we have so many broken families which ruin kids.

When you have very few kids, and when you break the family apart so that kids are ruined.... both result in culture not being passed on to the next generation.    That's the problem, not immigration. 

We've always had immigration, but we have for 200 years, passed on our culture with large intact families.    Immigration today, is a symptom of the vacuum left by our selfish desire to have few kids, and our selfish desire to break up families because "I'm not happy...".   That's the source of our cultural decline.

15.  As resources become scarce, the price will increase with the fall of supply.   As the price goes up, conservation will happen automatically.   With, or without immigration, this will happen naturally as the laws of economics says.

16.  That also will happen, with or without immigration.   The world is a very small place today.  My manager, and CEO, both went to China just a month ago.   The ability to transmit diseases is very easy now.   That's not going to change, regardless of immigration policy.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 25, 2014)

FJO said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



I'm sure you're the expert on being a failure.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 25, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



How many black republicans hold federal level office?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 25, 2014)

They form communities within our cities and tell you to fucking stay out.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 25, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




They still do. If anything, more quickly than previous generations.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 25, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




How about children be required to speak English before they enter public schools....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 25, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



My step father had never spoke a world of English in his farm home outside of Lincoln City until the day he went to grammar school.

He learned very, very quickly.


----------



## Jughead (Jan 25, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > > What Happens When You Import People Who Dont Believe in Multiculturialism?
> ...


Multiculturalism leads to isolation or ghettoization of certain ethnic groups. As we've seen in some European cities, this can lead to tension and conflict.

A multiethnic society is good, but not a multicultural one.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 25, 2014)

syrenn said:


> How about children be required to speak English before they enter public schools....





Unworkable on many levels.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 25, 2014)

Jughead said:


> A multiethnic society is good, but not a multicultural one.





Virtually every society is multicultural in the real meaning of the term.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 26, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



But few among the US electorate bother to vote and even fewer of 'the youth' so what they think (sic) is irrelevant.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 26, 2014)

protectionist said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans don't believe in multiculturalism.  And the fact they are 90% white kinda proves it.
> ...




Correct.   The false assumption that culture and 'race' are somehow the same thing has lead to unbounded confusion.    

Mulsims are indeed of all 'races'.   And 'white' converts to that ideology are often the most fanatical.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 26, 2014)

I recently  was accosted by a Hispanic kid, he asked me "WHAT WAS I DOING THERE"? , in that same area my Father grew up in, 40 years  earlier, that I grew up in as a child, are you kidding me? Everyone speaks  Spanish, are you kidding? Some thousand miles from Mexico, in Denver Colorado. And 40 some years ago this was America and we all spoke ...the same English  you are reading now. It's insane now. My sister calls it Califorinicated. Between pot, gays and illegals and bilingualism and the out of staters,  I don't know who runs this place anymore. Sure as hell not the native Coloradans. Nope.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 26, 2014)

MaryL said:


> I recently  was accosted by a Hispanic kid, he asked me "WHAT WAS I DOING THERE"? .






Maybe you shouldn't have been hanging around in the men's room at a Taco Bell.


----------



## Politico (Jan 26, 2014)

LeftofLeft said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > *hat Happens When You Import People Who Dont Believe in Multiculturialism?*
> ...



No I was just saying Pukilus is a racist. Simple logic.


----------



## Jughead (Jan 26, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > A multiethnic society is good, but not a multicultural one.
> ...


I see what you mean. We do have variations of American culture, for instance a southerner will have a culture that is different from say a New Yorker. However, we are still all Americans, and our beliefs, customs, and way of life are for the most part the same throughout America. Comparing our culture with a culture from a different part of the world will have significant differences. When travelling to Europe for instance, the culture difference is noticeable. I find the pubs/beer drinking culture in the UK and/or Ireland quite remarkable.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2014)

Androw said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



1.  You changed the subject.  I was talking about immigration (domestic outsourcing), and you started talking about international outsourcing.  They are 2 different things.  So what if jobs come back ?  They have little to do with immigration jobs.  These immigration jobs are the jobs that can only be done INSIDE the US (landscaping, construction, janitorial, hotels, etc)

2.  Immigration pertains to ALL sectors of the employment spectrum.  Hi-tech companies fill engineering and science jobs with cheap labor immigrants on work visas, and lie that there aren't Americans to fill those jobs.  As for the lesser skilled jobs, some people might not be able to do anything more (or want to). No reason why they should be displaced by foreigners.

3.  You're talking nonsense.  First of all if wages fell by 30%, *that's a lot*.  How many US workers would be comfortable with a 30% reduction in pay ?  Uh, none ?   And in general, the 8 million jobs filled by illegal aliens pay well below the American standard.  So for all these jobs, the wages have been reduced significantly.  Significantly enough to the employer to have him violate the US IRCA law, and risk and possible jail time.  Then you have the various work visa jobs, also well below the wages of Americans.  Why do you think employers seek out these people ? Because of a labor shortage ?  Not hardly.  When there's a labor shortage wages are up.  But they're not.  They're down. Sure.  Because that's what the foreigners will accept, and employers boost their profits by reducing their costs.
  These harmful effects of the immigration system were recognized in the reports of the* U.S. Commission on Immigration Reform *in the mid 1990s. The Commission&#8217;s immigration reform recommendations were welcomed by President Clinton and submitted to Congress, but have largely been ignored since then. Conditions for America&#8217;s poorest workers have continued to deteriorate because of both illegal and legal immigration. 
   This report contains the following findings >>>
> In 2009, less than 6 percent of legal immigrants were admitted because they possessed skills deemed essential to the U.S. economy.
> Studies that find minimal or no negative effects on native workers from low-skill immigration are based upon flawed assumptions and skewed economic models, not upon observations of actual labor market conditions.
> There is no such thing as an &#8220;immigrant job.&#8221; The reality is that immigrants and natives compete for the same jobs and native workers are increasingly at a disadvantage because employers have access to a steady supply of* low-wage* foreign workers.
In addition to the USCIR report, research done by the* Center for American Progress* has found that reducing the illegal alien population in the United States by one-third would raise the income of unskilled workers by $400 a year.
And as a result of these lower wages + the many off-the books jobs, the USA, of course,  loses tax $$$, just like I said.

4.  HA HA. You're talking ridiculous.  There's evidence all over the place of the money supply haven fallen, and continuing to fall every year. Banco de Mexico (Mexico's central bank) routinely publishes remittances reports and in recent years, has shown around $25 billion/year being extracted from the US economy, re-inserted into the Mexican economy.  The money comes back ?  HA HA.  Yeah ?  How ?  By some kind of jet stream that picks it up and flys it across the border ?
EARTH TO ANDROW:  I've heard this absurd talking point 1000 times. No one has ever presented a basis for it, including you now.  Oh gee, just look at all the Mexican tourists flocking into the US to spend their money here. Yeah, right.  I lived in New York City for 30 years, and saw thousands of tourists.  I never saw a single Mexican.  No, the money does NOT come back, and there is no reason to show that it does.  It is total LOSS.

5. * FALSE!*  The truth is just the opposite of what you say.  Immigrants get welfare at a higher rate than native born citizens.  
    In 2009 (based on data collected in 2010), 57 percent of households headed by an immigrant (legal and illegal) with children (under 18) used at least one welfare program, compared to 39 percent for native households with children.
   Immigrant households&#8217; use of welfare tends to be much higher than natives for food assistance programs and Medicaid. 
    A large share of the welfare used by immigrant households with children is received on behalf of their U.S.-born children, who are American citizens. But even households with children comprised entirely of immigrants (no U.S.-born children) still had a welfare use rate of 56 percent in 2009.
    Immigrant households with children used welfare programs at consistently higher rates than natives, even before the current recession. In 2001, 50 percent of all immigrant households with children used at least one welfare program, compared to 32 percent for natives.
https://cis.org/immigrant-welfare-use-2011

6.  No isn't _"somewhat"_ true.  It is just TRUE.  Plain & simple.  You bring more people into the country. Some % of them commit crime and ADD to the total crime count.  As for your description of comparison, for your edification, legal immigrants (those vetted) tend to have a slightly lower crime rate than natives citizens.  However, because of the inefficiency of the immigration processing, many legal immigrants are just rubber stamped in and not vetted at all.  This drives up the crime rate among legal immigrants.  Among illegals who cross the border EWI, they are ALL criminals just by that act alone.  In addition, though, their crime rate is known to be astronomical compared to US citizens, including numerous murders.
FNCIC-VOIACM Foreign National Crime Information Center - Victims of Illegal Alien Crime Memorial
Victims of Illegal Aliens Memorial
As for _"solution", you're changing the subject again.  This isn't about solving crime in general,  Sure t_here's lots we could do about that. But the subject here is harms of immigration, and the ADDITIONAL crime we get from immigration is one of them.

7.  You can not have a problem with traffic all day long.  So what ?  The FACT is the American people have a problem with it, all over the country, and the more people you stuff into the country, the more traffic (and congestion) you have.  And when the immigrants are driving to work (rush hour), that's the biggest part of the problem.

8.  HA HA. Oh that was a good one.  NO, we don't start deporting ourselves.  Yes, all people cause pollution. And the more people we have, the more pollution we have. Duh!!

9.  Of course hospital overcrowding is related to immigration.  You've been pretty ridiculous thus far, but now you're really going over the top.  Everybody knows the ER situation.  We all know about EMTALA and immigrants use of the ERs, and the shortage of hospital rooms.  Just go into a hospital and watch how long it takes you to get a room, and then go around counting how many patients are speaking Spanish.
As for changing with immigration, of course it would.  If 12 million illegals were deported, and  a moratorium was done on visas, hospitals would quickly be roomier and hospital staffs wouldn't be so overworked, and could deliver better quality care.  And how many hospitals have flat of disappeared because of giving unpaid care to immigrants ? (especially illegals)

10.  Maybe you're not sure what it refers to. I am.  It refers to every type of outdoor facility in America offering recreational facilities (ice skating, bowling, fishing piers, baseball fields, etc)  All more crowded with the ADDITIONAL population from immigration.

11.  HA HA.  No comment even necessary. (except to say > you mean the immigrants are more important than the govt offices ?)   This is getting to be too funny now.

12.  One slight problem there.  The American people DON"T WANT only a free market private education system only.  They what what they have, and have had for decades.  That is a combination of the 2.  And I agree with them.  And immigration is caused gross overcrowding and a reduction of educational quality.

13.  There you go changing the subject again.  We're talking about US entitlements and the funds$$$ available for them, not the Soviet Union and its decline (which was more due to military and space overspending, not socialism-so you didn't even get that right either)  The more we spend on immigrants, and everything associated with them, the less we have for Social Security, VA pensions, etc

14.  Another change of the subject (did you really think all this diversion stuff would fly in here ?  this is a pretty intelligent forum)  The cultural erosion from immigration pertains primarily to language.  Nothing like hiring a security guard who can't speak English, and suddenly needs to call 911.  Or the cab driver who knows only his foreign language and you tell him to go EAST, and he starts driving WEST at 90 MPH. 

15.  EARTH TO ANDROW:  The American people DON'T WANT their gas prices to go up.  Pheeeeeww!! (high-pitched whistle )  And if the prices of water and oil and gas at the pump, and everything else goes up, THAT'S A BAD THING.  Get it ?

16.  YES it is going to change with immigration.  And it does every day, as immigrants bring diseases into the country.  
  a.  The more people you have, the more infectious diseases you have going around (flu, pnuemonia, TB, AIDS, hepatitis, etc)
  b.  By coming from foreign countries, immigrants bring microbes into the country that were heretofore not present, and dangerous to Americans not resistant to them.This is similar to when Europeans arrived in the US in the 17th and 18th centuries, and spread smallpox to the unprepared American Indians.  Among two of the most serious diseases coming from Mexico are dengue fever and leprosy.  Malaria is also a problem from tropical countries.
  Sure, the introduction of foreign diseases happens with or without immigration.  But it INCREASES drastically with immigration.

In conclusion, your post gave me a workout because of the length of it, but on the bright side, we also got quite a few good LAUGHS from it.  LOL.  Be advised, most of what you posted is a joke, and this is a serious forum.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



FALSE!  I've met hundreds of illegal aliens in 4 different states of the US, over the course of 40 years.  I've spoken to many of them (in Spanish of course) They are generally all the same.  They have no interest in being American. Their entire culture remains of the country they came from (mostly Mexico).  They're interested in American $$ and how many of them they can stuff in their pockets and send out of the country, and how they can play the system to get more.  They speak only Spanish, watch Spanish TV, watch soccer (not baseball or American football), play Latin music, and are oblivious to American history.
It's just how they are, and I see no difference between the current crop and those of the 1970s.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...




And your frustrated rant is supposed to be empiric data, or what?

Good Lord, man....


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Well "good lord, man", let's just say that I'm not one of the people who gets all tingly or sweaty, every time I hear the word "study" or "data", both of which are routinely honed to produce what the backers of those studies want them to produce.  And for every 20 studies suggesting a particular point, you can ordinarily find 10 more suggesting just the opposite.  Ho hum.  What else is new ? 

Sometimes studies are accurate and true.  In some cases, they are inaccurate and false.  One thing that stays accurate all the time though, is the statistics of one's eyes and ears.  Generally, what one sees, one can believe.  And these are the most underrated studies in existence.  They don't lie.  If a study tells me a river's water is clean and pure, and it appears green, heavy in eutrophication, looks bad and smells worse, I don't believe that study.  I believe my senses.  If you want to be the sap who falls for the study, you can do that.

  So to answer your original question, yeah, my frustrated post, based on direct observation, and similar ones of dozens of other people, is empirical data, indeed.  The best kind there is.  Didn't you know ?   

As for your signature >> much depends on whose math you're talking about.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 26, 2014)

Projectionist never lets reality get in the way of his fears and prejudice.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 26, 2014)

Hispanic immigrants are assimilating just as quickly as earlier groups


Latinos Learn English Faster Than Previous Immigrants, Study Finds


http://www.americanprogress.org/issues/2010/09/pdf/immigrant_assimilation.pdf


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2014)

*What Happens When You Import People Who Dont Believe in Multiculturialism? *  Then you have more folks like Publius.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Projectionist never lets reality get in the way of his fears and prejudice.



Unaware prowls around on the trolling circuit, whenever somebody leaves the cage door open.  They've got to stop doing that.  As for _"reality"_ ?  Well, Unaware is just > unaware of it.      Back to your cage, Unaware!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2014)

Protectionist is permitted to stay for grins and chuckles, only.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Protectionist is permitted to stay for grins and chuckles, only.



As the Rock of WWE fame would say "IT DOESN'T MATTER"  >>> what Islamist Muslim, illegal aliens, who are also illegal aliens themselves, say.  Not at all.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 26, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Androw said:
> 
> 
> > Um... not so much.
> ...



1.   Then the claim is completely wrong.  I know many white people that have those jobs.   So apparently they are not "losing their jobs".

2.   Again, yes it does, but not by any significant amount.  The company I work for right now, does not have any foreign engineers, and they are all paid very well.    Also, why would you assume that one human being, is of greater importance than another?   It sounds like more spoiled brat entitlement mentality "I'm an American and therefore I deserve this job and deserve this wage, and no one from another country is allowed".  I don't agree with that mentality, *IF* that is what you are saying.

3. Like I said before.... wages have *NOT* fallen by 30%, or any significant amount.   Can't you read?   I was fairly clear in the last post.  Further, your citation didn't provide anything that contradicted what I said, and in fact, proved what I said.   Cutting immigration by 1/3rd, would increase wages by $400 a year?   You do realize that $400 a year is less than 20¢ an hour?    If that's all immigrants has lowered wages, then clearly as I said before, wages have not fallen by any significant amount.

4.  You have proven yourself ignorant of how the money system works.   It is not possible to 'extract' dollars from the US, and re-inserted into the Mexican economy..... why?   Because they don't trade in dollars.   If the Mexican government handed out USD to the workers, what would they do with them?  Go to the store, hand the cashier a US dollar, and wait while the cashier stood there blankly staring at them?   Mexico trades in Pesos.   They don't use dollars.   It is impossible, to 're-insert' US Dollars into an economy that trades in Pesos.  You can't pay the electric bill with dollars in Mexico.  You can't buy coffee with dollars in Mexico.  Very ignorant comment.

5.





Nearly 80% of those on welfare are native citizens of the US.  You are wrong.

6.   Yes, I'm changing the subject, because your position was absolutely stupid.   So, you don't care about the 90% of crime caused by citizens, but that 7% caused by immigrants is all that matters?  That's the logic of an idiot.   Either deal with *CRIME*, or forget about it.    What moron says "let's deal with crime!  Let's hire 10 thousand people to hunt for J-Walkers because crime is a problem!"    That's effectively your position.  Let's deal with this tiny sliver of crime by immigrants....  what about the rest?    "This isn't about solving crime in general"   Ok well then if it isn't, then I don't give a crap about your complaint.  Because solving the crime problem *is* the goal, or you are wasting our time.

7.  But see immigrants working, is a benefit to the country, just as me working is a benefit to the country.   If traffic is a bigger problem, than the benefit of having more people work, then we should all quit our jobs, and solve the traffic problem.   Again, this is just plain stupid logic on your part.

8.  Yes, and it's still not a valid justification for not having more people in our country.

9.  I have been to the ER twice in the past 5 years.   Both times I went to a private, pay-for-service hospital.   Both times, I was seen in under 20 minutes.   Both times I was treated in a matter of hours.   Both times I got a bill, and both times I paid the bill in full.   Yes it cost several thousand dollars, and yet it was worth it in both cases.    Yes, there were a few Spanish speaking patients.    And lastly, YES, if you go to the community, government funded subsidized hospitals that take people who don't pay, there are lines 3 hours long, whether there are immigrants there or not.  Again, it's a problem with socialism, not immigration.

10.  I guess I don't have a problem with that.  In my experience, most of those places are nearly un-used by people.   If some immigrants want to use the park, that is routinely nearly empty, what do I care?  Should I be so arrogant, that only I, and other people like me should be allowed to enjoy the park?   Why not allow immigrants to use it?

11.  Immigrants don't hurt me.  Government does.   I have never been forced to pay an immigrant anything.  I am forced to pay government every day of my life.

12.  Well then the people are stupid, and you are just trying to blame shift.  What we have sucks.   If they want something that sucks, then people are dumb, and I don't care what they want.  If you have an alcoholic brother-in-law, and he demands more beer... what he wants doesn't matter, because he's harming himself.     If what you say is true, and the public really wants a system that is more expensive than any other system on the planet, and yet less effective than any other system on the planet, then people are morons.  Blaming immigrants, when the public is moronic, is just blame shifting.

13.  If you could make the case that immigrants are the cause of those programs failing, then I would agree you have a point.   The problem is, the programs themselves, are failing themselves, regardless of immigrants.   Thus pointing to immigrants, is just a scapegoat for the failure of socialism.

14.  If the only loss of our culture, was merely language, then you have no argument whatsoever.   English is taught throughout the world.  There is no danger that in the next 10 years, America will be dominated by Spanish.   English is dominate throughout a good part of Africa, and nearly all of Europe, and here you are complaining because the guy at Wendy's asked you if you wanted fries with that, with an accent?  That's your concern?  Get over it.  Not a valid argument.

15.  Doesn't matter.   Again, you are showing your ignorance of economics.   If the claim that resources are being used up is true, then prices will rise, regardless of what the people want, and regardless of immigration.    This is an unavoidable economic law.   It doesn't change, just because you want to make up some dumb reason to stop immigration.

16.  Again, totally wrong.  If you can't grasp this, then no one can help you, because this is as simple a concept as you can possibly get.  Forest Gump could grasp this.

From 2000 to 2010, there have been over 500 Million tourists into the US from other countries.   Keep in mind, we only have 310 Million people.
In the same time span, 600 Million Americans have been tourists into other countries.

Add in all the US deployments, and personnel stationed out of the country.

Travelers move parasites, bugs, and illnesses across boarders every single year.   There is nothing special about immigration, over any of that.  Foreign guys come here and have sex with our easy women, and our guys go there and pay women for sex in their countries.   The transferring of illness is very common, and won't stop with immigration control.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 26, 2014)

Androw said:


> Immigrants don't hurt me.  Government does.   I have never been forced to pay an immigrant anything.  I am forced to pay government every day of my life.



Nah, they don't hurt you.  *They help you* to boost your profits by providing you with cheap labor  (at the expense of millions of American workers)  Or they fill up empty pews in your withering church.  Or they pay you union dues that nobody else was doing.  Or you're one of them yourself. You already established yourself in your last post as totally full of crap, and a laughingstock in this forum.  I spent a lot of time answering your ludicrous post, that never deserved the dignity of a response.  No, I'm not going to get bogged down with your assininity.  I'll just ask you one thing. What's your game, dude ?  You're an employer of illegal aliens ?  You're an employer of H1-B visa aliens ?  You're a pastor in a church with a declining congregation ?  You're a union leader with a declining membership ?

You're getting* too active to be just another poster*.  They don't act the way you do,  You've got a vested interest.  It would be nice to know why you're coming in here and making an idiot out of yourself.

You can come in here lying your ass off like your are, but it won't get you anywhere.  I've already refuted you, and readers here aren't stupid enough to fall for your BS, and I'm not going to waste my time with your loon posts.  This isn't a subject for debate.  Everybody knows the harms of immigration.

* Harms of Immigration
*
1.    Americans lose jobs.  (especially Whites due to affirmative action).

2.    Wage reduction.

3.    Tax $ lost (due to off books work + lower wages paid).

4.    Remittance $$$ lost. ($40 Billion year).

5.    Tax $$ lost to immigrants on welfare.

6.    Increased crime.

7.    Increased traffic congestion.

8.    Increased pollution.

9.    Overcrowding in hospital ERs.

10.  Overcrowding in recreational facilities.

11.  Overcrowding in government offices.

12.  Overcrowding in schools.

13.  Decrease in funds available for entitlements.

14.  Cultural erosion.

15.  Overuse of scarce resources (oil, gasoline, fresh water, jobs, electricity, food, etc)

16.  Introduction of foreign diseases.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 8, 2017)

Statistikhengst said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


_"Empiric data"_  > Is only a LIBERAL thing (when supplied by liberal professors, universities, think tanks, associations, et, of course.  HO HUM.  YAWN ***

Or what ? Consider common sense.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 12, 2017)

protectionist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


So, you really are that stupid. I am so surprised.


----------

